# Dayton RS28, RS125 (5"), DC200 (8") & RSS315 HF (12")



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

*Dayton RS28, RS125 (5"), DC200 (8" Updated) & RSS315 HF (12")*

Before I begin, I want to make a quick comment.

Parts Express could not have picked a better name for their Reference line of speakers. For me, they have truly given me a new Reference to compare all others by not just in terms of performance, but rather Performance & Value together. Simply put... I don't think you can find such a high performing driver anywhere near their cost.

Ok on to my reviews...
*
Dayton Reference RS28 Tweeters,*
Not much to say that hasn't been already said about this tweeter. I have tested these in my 04 RAM 1500 & now they are in use in my 93 Saturn SC2. The important thing to notice is the large diff in size between the 2 vehicles. Despite the difference, I was able to get these tweeters to easily best anything I have personally used & heard. The RS28 defy all you have come to associate with a metal dome (harshness & lack of lower freq resp). I have found that 2k - 2.1k @ 18-24db was the sweet spot xOver in my installs. This tweeter is very unforgiving, if it's in the recording you will hear it. So, if you are looking for a tweeter to mask a bad recording, look elsewhere...

Tweeter references in order of preference... Brax HT6, LPG 25nfa, Scan 2904\6k, ADS 346is set Tweeter, Helix HXS1, Dayton DC28, DLS UR1, Diamond S.0ta, Focal TN-51, Infinity Polycell

*Dayton Reference RS125 mids*
I have already reviewed the RS150 6", if curious do a search for it. In the Saturn I opted for the RS125 5" since it was smaller & a better fit in the tiny car's kicks. I found this mid is best used below 3.6k (like the RS150 6"). Other than that the tonality is very much like the RS150 6", open, very clear with excellent composure with high pitched female vocals. Male vocals are equally as good, however the RS150 6" is marginally better as they drop as can be expected with a smaller driver. In all an excellent mid-range, unlike anything else I have used or heard so far. Goes without saying but the RS125 & RS150 are my mids of choice until something else comes out that can be said is as good for the money.

Mids of reference in order of preference... Brax TT6, Focal Utopia 5", VIFA XT 5" (from Alpine SPX-F17T), DLS UR2.5 & UR3, OZ Audio CS130 5", VIFA MG14, ADS 346is set mid, Helix HXS6, Diamond HEX & M6 6"

*Dayton DC200 8" Woofers,*
I bought these to try as midbass because I wanted an 8" woofer that would work well with 60-75 watts. And I only needed it to play from 150-40hz. This woofer was a pleasant surprise. Impact is great, this is where I expected it to struggle since it was going to go in my doors in an IB setup. It also plays well into 40z with eaze despite its 4.5mm XMAX. Having Peerless XLS 8" in my truck for comparison I have to say they are very close to the Peerless in initial impact, but do not have quite the body or rather fullness to fill the cabin like the XLS does. However, this is no big deal because a good sub setup should be able to provide that. So in all, this driver is awesome for midbass use & for $20 a piece nothing compares...

*(Update) * One thing to note... the affordability of this driver makes for a very flimsy basket... it is very easy to warp & damage during installation if not carefull... Quality is definitely lacking so don't expect the build quality of others. I still think it is a bargain for a dedicated midbass to play from 50-150hz with low power availability. I am however going to be upgrading it since I now want a bit more fullness upfront... XLS8 spoil you 

8" Woofers of reference in order of preference,
Peerless XLS 8, DLS IR8, OZ200H, OZ200L,

*Dayton Reference RSS315HF 12"*
I am using the Dayton HF 12" in an IB setup with a rated output of 150watts @ 12v from my JL e6450's. Actual tested is more like 300+ @ 14v according to a recent review.
This is a serious SQ sub. I love it. It is dead accurate up to 150hz (what I have tried so far) but some reviews claim that to extend to 300hz with eaze. I would like to challenge someone to put the 10" in their doors IB, that would be quite a treat if anyone could get them to fit.
I have a Diamond M6 in the RAM that I absolutely love. I like it better than the TDX and that is an awesome sub in itself, almost equal to the W7 in SQ (according to recent reviews). I always felt the Diamond M6 was quite the bargain for SQ setups... but it does require at least 600watts in a 1.25^3 sealed box... power hungry.

Well the Dayton HF is easily more efficient & everybit as good if not better in SQ compared to the M6. Heck, the Dayton is easily the better midbass if that matters to you... LOL.

Subs of reference in order of preference... Diamond M6MkII\D6 , JL W6v2, ADS312rs.2, Diamond TDX, SS Exact, Alpine ZR, Diamond M5, JL w3, JL w0


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

cool review


hahaha if someone was a real trooper they would put a pair of 10's in kicks IB. i cant get myself to cut yet tho...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

nice review...the more I read about these drivers, the more i'm heading in that direction. 

Is the 8" seeing 60-75 watts at 4 or 8 ohm?


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

8 ohm...


----------

